# Eidos Anthology auf Steam über 700€ reduziert



## M1lchschnitte (9. Mai 2020)

Square Enix Eidos Anthology on Steam

Das Geld wird komplett gespendet!


----------



## warawarawiiu (9. Mai 2020)

Fuer ein bundle mit 54 teils superben games sind diese 38€ geschenkt.

Wenn man noch bedenkt dass 100% dieser 38€ an wohltaetigkeitszwecke gehen (Essensausgabe z. B)

Wenns das bundle morgen noch gibt, kaif ich das schon aus prinzip. Bin aber jetzt zu miede und loeg schon im bett und mein paypal passwort habe ich nicht parat


----------



## TomatenKenny (10. Mai 2020)

gekauft


----------



## Kelemvor (10. Mai 2020)

Da 100% gespendet wird habe auch ich zugeschlagen, ob wohl ich einen Teil der Games schon besitze. Ein paar allerdings noch auf alten CDs ohne Möglichkeit die in Steam zu aktivieren.
Passt schon.


----------

